# Paint Schemes



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

That is like asking how many stars are in the sky. Almost all the high end paint stores have virtual web rooms. You can pic your color and room style and play with color selections. Sherwin Williams has a good one, fairly easy to use. Or you can look on designer pic sites. Just google what room you want and take your pick of pics. OR you can pick a new comfortor or pillow fabric to plan your color from.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*paint*

Try www.benjaminmoore.com


----------



## AinsleyKath (Nov 14, 2008)

*paint schemes for interior design*

hope the site listed below will help you to select paint scheme:

http://www.behr.com/behrx/inspiration/fashionable_5.jsp
http://www.artsparx.com/colorsforinteriors.asp
http://www.homeandfamilynetwork.com/decorating/color.html


----------

